# Bad transmition



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

I just found out i have a bad transmition and got an estimate of $1,584

Heres the breakdown

Used trans $1,012  
Fluid $48
Misc $48
Shop sullplies $22

Labor

$378

Is this a realistic price? any tips on finding a used trans?


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

dont feel that bad mine is a 93 trannys slowly goin it will shift hard coming out or goin in to second gear. but i would say if u want a used tranny then a junk yard would be a good bet or maybe a shop would have an i dea where to get one.. i know napa sells engeins and probly trannys but used im not to sure of and are you doing it your self i mean thats what it comes down to but under 2k is not bad my van i replaced the tranny and it was a rebuilt that cost around 3-4.5k to do so 1.5k is not bad at all.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah thing is its a 5 speed manual iv never head of any one iv ever know having to replace a maual trans. Also I just bought the car for $1850. IDK if its worth it. and as for doing it my self HA i dont have any of the tools or know how to do somthing like that.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

How do you know your tranny is bad? and who told you?


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

im woundering cause he now said a 5spd if the clutch is fried or possilbe the master cyclender is just gone


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

The clutch feels fine. There is a loud rubbing like sound and i see/hear a tick here and there from the shifter pluse the shifter sticks in gear now and then.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Someone suggested i i go to a guy and see if he can rebuild my transmission. Do you guys think this would be cheaper? Also if it was rebuilt can i expect to get many more miles?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Thats not good enough in trouble shooting to warrent a tran. job as someone suggest to you.
Altima transmission are built to last and well engineered, I have over 200k miles on mine and it runs fine as others. If your bringing your car to AAMCO I have yet to hear them say anything besides "you need to rebuild your transmission". If you feel like your unsure about the condition of your tran. bring it to a reputable Nissan dealer first.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

i have sat and talked with a few people no one has hurd of a bad transmissions for an altima better yet a manuel tranny


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

mine went to hell, but mostly from lack of gear oil.  Got VERY crunchy... and very broken.


----------



## vader3120 (Nov 12, 2006)

the only thing that i can think of going bad under normal driving condtions would be the clutch or flywheel. I have heard of someone breaking a fork, but he was boosted. At the worst you would need a new synchro.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

I just talked to a mech the other day and he took it for a drive and thought it was some bearings. this would be cheaper than the rebuild or replacement by far. do you think this is a possible problem? also i think like two people learned to drive stick on this clutch as well as many others before that. So im going to let him do his thing and get a heavy duty ACT clutch.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

vader3120 said:


> the only thing that i can think of going bad under normal driving condtions would be the clutch or flywheel. I have heard of someone breaking a fork, but he was boosted. At the worst you would need a new synchro.


ive broken forks and input shafts... nasty business...


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Well it turnd out that all 6 input drive shaft bearings (i think thats what he said) needed to be replaced.


----------



## deadman93 (Aug 13, 2007)

check ebay for wrecked parts cars or junk yards!


----------

